# BB after 2 days?



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

We're pretty active sexually. Usually average 10-15 times per month. But we have gone up to 5 days between once or twice. 

When she started her period last we had just had sex 2 days prior. The day she started I got a pretty bad case of blue ball, which she graciously relieved. Then 2 days later again with the blue ball. We had sex that night because the only thing a period stops is a sentence.  Then it was 4 days until we had sex again and I though I was going to die from the pain. It didn't hit until the 4th day and by the time I got off work it was very painful.

My question is this. It's pretty normal for me to start getting sore after 3 or 4 days, but 2 days? I was wondering if maybe it was pheremones or scent or something related to her period that caused increased production? 

Any ideas?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Go to a doctor. Balls typically don't get sore from lack of sex.

Have cancer ruled out, or a ruptured testicle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Balls typically don't get sore from lack of sex.


They certainly do! Well, kinda. It happens when you've been taken to a state of sustained arousal and then not able to finish. I agree that it doesn't happen just from a lack of sex.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

MSP said:


> They certainly do! Well, kinda. It happens when you've been taken to a state of sustained arousal and then not able to finish. I agree that it doesn't happen just from a lack of sex.


Yeah that's not what he is saying here. "Blue balls" is what you just described. He says he has "blue balls". You don't get blue balls throughout the work day, unless you are a porn star perhaps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Some clarification. I do get aroused several times during the day. Not sustained though. I don't masturbate between sex and I've never had a wet dream in my life. Ejaculation makes the pain go away. I'm pretty sure it's just standard blue balls. Wouldn't hurt to get checked out though I guess.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

It sounds like it could be epididymitis, you should go see a doctor, preferably a urologist.

I had this about 10 years ago, and the only way I could get relief before I was treated was to ejaculate, it would feel better for a few hours, and then it would hurt again. My wife got tired of the hand jobs, blow jobs, and my jerking off every few hours, and made me go to the doctor.

My doc thinks it happened when I was helping a friend lift a small riding mower into the back of his pickup. He said that sometimes during extreme exertion with a full bladder, urine will be forced back up into the epididymis, and it will get infected.

He put me on antibiotics and prednisone for a week, and it got better after a few days time.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> Some clarification. I do get aroused several times during the day. Not sustained though. I don't masturbate between sex and I've never had a wet dream in my life. Ejaculation makes the pain go away. I'm pretty sure it's just standard blue balls. Wouldn't hurt to get checked out though I guess.


You get aroused several times a day? At work? Is your secretary showing you her ta-ta's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why don't you masturbate? I'm curious... 
Seems like a lot of pressure to put on your wife, even if she is high drive. 

But to answer your question, yes, that seems odd and you should probably go to a doctor.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

She doesn't want me to masturbate. Not like she'd get mad, she just prefers we have sex. Maybe if I masturbate with her involved somehow.

Usually I only START to get sore after 4 days or so. This is an unusual occurrence that it's happening after 2 days. 

No. Lol. No secretary tatas. There are no women I'm even remotely attracted to at work. I just start thinking about my woman and get aroused. I get erections even more when we're at home together. They're short lived but a lot of them.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

rub one out for crying out loud!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> We're pretty active sexually. Usually average 10-15 times per month. But we have gone up to 5 days between once or twice.
> 
> When she started her period last we had just had sex 2 days prior. The day she started I got a pretty bad case of blue ball, which she graciously relieved. Then 2 days later again with the blue ball. We had sex that night because the only thing a period stops is a sentence.  Then it was 4 days until we had sex again and I though I was going to die from the pain. It didn't hit until the 4th day and by the time I got off work it was very painful.
> 
> ...



All depends on how much in the mood you are.

If you are HD, could have sex every day, going a few days to 1 week of no sex, will result in painful swollen balls. They need to be relieved and that's what your loving wifee does best, because she loves you.

Sometimes for me, could be days or 1 week and then suddenly, within an hour or two, I get painful swollen balls. It just suddenly hits me and the pain is quite bad until I get sex and then its gone almost as fast as it came.

If she doesn't want you to masturbate, then she must have sex with you when you're in the mood or get painful balls. She can't expect you not to masturbate and then not want sex that night or the next, etc.

In my teens and 20's, I got aroused many times a day and relieved myself many times a day.

When I hit my late 20's and onward, now its not that bad and I can control myself a lot better.

Everyone is different. LD, AD, HD and Very HD.

What if she was Very HD and you were Average Drive. She wanted it multiple times a day and you could have sex once every 2 days. Would you expect her not to relief herself when you aren't in the mood? Of course not. You would probably buy her toys, right? You are no different just because you are a man.

Sometimes I need sex 3x in one evening to get it out of my system and then I'm good for half a week. Sometimes if I only get sex 1x, when I need it 3x that night, 2 days later, I'm in the mood and hurting again.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

When I say she doesn't want me to masturbate, I don't mean it upsets her or anything. If I did she wouldn't get mad about it. She just prefers I come to her.. She's awesome like that. 

I know I could masturbate between and keep this from happening. I was just surprised that it happened in 2 days.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Sleepsalonefl (Apr 28, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> She doesn't want me to masturbate. Not like she'd get mad, she just prefers we have sex.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Wow... your wife is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

My wife doesn't want to me to masturbate, ever. Period. Especially when she just DOESN'T prefer we have sex. Which is often.

I am still having a very hard time believing there really are women like that in the world... maybe you got the last one.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Sleepsalonefl said:


> Wow... your wife is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My wife doesn't want to me to masturbate, ever. Period. Especially when she just DOESN'T prefer we have sex. Which is often.
> 
> I am still having a very hard time believing there really are women like that in the world... maybe you got the last one.


I would prefer my husband not to masturbate, and he doesn't.

There is no reason to waste that lovely sperm when he could share it with me.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Sleepsalonefl said:


> Wow... your wife is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My wife doesn't want to me to masturbate, ever. Period. Especially when she just DOESN'T prefer we have sex. Which is often.
> 
> I am still having a very hard time believing there really are women like that in the world... maybe you got the last one.


She is extremely awesome! Not just sexually, she's all I could ever ask for.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I would prefer my husband not to masturbate, and he doesn't.
> 
> There is no reason to waste that lovely sperm when he could share it with me.


Maybe if your H made a video for you of himself masturbating you'd change your mind. :smthumbup:


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> Maybe if your H made a video for you of himself masturbating you'd change your mind. :smthumbup:


I like real life better than videos.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> She just prefers I come to her.. She's awesome like that.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


^ A perfect woman who encourages her husband to come to her for sexual gratification. Avoids all sorts of problems that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

But videos are fun too! As long as it doesn't mean you won't get any real action for a few days.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> But videos are fun too! As long as it doesn't mean you won't get any real action for a few days.


Unfortunately that is exactly what would happen in this household.


----------

